#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Shadow Paging in database management system free pdf notes

## amitsharma957

1. If the ith page (that is, the page on which X resides) is not already in main memory, then the system issues input(X).

	2. If this is the write first performed on the ith page by this  transaction, then the system modifies the current page table as follows:

	a. It finds an unused page on disk. Usually, the database system has access to a list of unused (free) pages.
	b. It deletes the page found in step 2a from the list of free page  frames; it copies the contents of the ith page to the page found in step  2a.
	c. It modifies the current page table so that the ith entry points to the page found in step 2a.





  Similar Threads: Transparency in database management system free notes Dynamic SQL in database management system free notes pdf Database Keys in database management system free pdf notes Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes Database Systems versus File Systems in Database management system free notes

----------

